
Bezos' ex-wife: Wealth a result of 'collective effort' and 'social structures' - e15ctr0n
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/29/jeff-bezos-ex-mackenzie-scott-on-her-billions-and-philanthropy.html
======
Bostonian
It's easy for women such as Mrs. Bezos and Mrs. Gates to feel guilty about
having vast wealth they did not earn.

